# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Moedervlekken

## jedde

Ik heb erg veel moedervlekken. Heel erg veel. Zodra ik in de zon ga komen er ook gelijk weer een paar bij. Omdat ik zo bleek ben, zie je ze ook nog eens heel goed.
Ik vind dit erg vervelend. Het zijn ook niet gewoon pigmentvlekken, maar echte moedervlekken.
Ik heb al eens 2 grote moedervlekken laten verwijderen. Die zijn toen weggesneden. Ze bleken niet kwaadaardig. De moedervlekken zien er ook netjes rond uit, geen rare kleuren en vormen.

Nu ben ik op zoek naar methodes om de moedervlekken te verwijderen. Wegsnijden is geen optie. Daarvoor zijn het er teveel en teveel kleintjes. Laseren ben ik me over aan het orienteren, maar de meeste websites die over het laseren van moedervlekken hebben, hebben het eigenlijk meer over pigmentvlekken dan over moedervlekken. Ik weet dus niet of laseren gaat werken.

Verder heb ik van de week bij de drogist Bio-oil gekregen. Ook hier staat in de bijsluiter een heel verhaal dat toegespitst is op pigmentvlekken, maar niet op moedervlekken.

heeft iemand van jullie misschien ervaring met het weg krijgen van echte moedervlekken? Ik word er heel erg moedeloos van.

----------

